# Half a Coke Bottle, $500?



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2021)

seen this on ebay.

Rare COCA COLA Bottling Works Tuskegee Hutch Hutchinson Alabama Bottle J.M.J. | eBay


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> seen this on ebay.
> 
> Rare COCA COLA Bottling Works Tuskegee Hutch Hutchinson Alabama Bottle J.M.J. | eBay


How the hell does that display well? The seller seems to sell a number of Heartbreakers. I saw the bottom of a Centralia coke just the base for $100. I couldn't understand this one either. I can ignore some damage on a super rare bottle but not half missing. Just my opinion.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Jul 14, 2021)

I guess the seller  thinks Barnum was right when he said "There's a sucker born every minute"


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 14, 2021)

"relatively affordable" hmmm...


----------



## butchndad (Jul 14, 2021)

Dogo said:


> I guess the seller  thinks Barnum was right when he said "There's a sucker born every minute"


actually Barnum didn't say that.  it was said about him.  at least according to "Battle For The Big Top" by Les Standiford, a history of the circus in the US and a great read which i highly recommend


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 14, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> "relatively affordable" hmmm...



Considering a mint complete original may cost you $5,000.00+ some may call that half a bottle affordable??????


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 15, 2021)

Wouldn't touch it for more than $1 though I have bought a couple of broken beers that I didn't have for less than $20, which seems to be my cap for a broken beer.  IMO they are a novelty space holder only.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 15, 2021)

When it comes to damaged bottles different degrees of damage affect the value in different ways.  Heavy wear/stain may reduce the value by 25% or more, a small chip or crack by roughly 50%, and major damage (large lip chip, 1" or more long crack) by 75%.  These are just rough percentages that I have observed in person.  For example, once I bought a $2,500 bottle for $90 because the top (lip and neck) were broken off.  So along those lines half of a $5000 bottle might fetch $25-50 on a good day.  Seller seems to be a little out of touch with reality.


----------



## SODABOB (Jul 15, 2021)

Maybe it is worth $500  ???

( You might have to sign in (Free) with Live Auctioneers to see the sold prices )


*Coca Cola Hutch Bottles - Tuskegee, Alabama*


Live Auctioneers - 2012 - Sold for $1,300 - 15 Bids

TUSKEGEE COCA-COLA HUTCHINSON BOTTLE - Sep 15, 2012 | Richard Opfer Auctioneering, Inc. in KY (liveauctioneers.com


Live Auctioneers - 2019 - Sold for $2,250 - 7 Bids

TUSKEGEE, ALABAMA HUTCHINSON COCA-COLA BOTTLE. - Nov 21, 2019 | Dan Morphy Auctions in PA (liveauctioneers.com)


Antiques Navigator - 2016 - Sold for $2,900 - 26 Bids

Rare and Original Coca Cola Hutchinson Bottle Tuskegee Alabama Complete Green -- Antique Price Guide Details Page (antiquesnavigator.com)


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2021)

SODABOB said:


> Maybe it is worth $500  ???
> 
> ( You might have to sign in (Free) with Live Auctioneers to see the sold prices )
> 
> ...





This Coke Hutch (non script) got over $6,000.00+ just a couple of weeks ago? Seems high to me????? LEON.

(547) This brunsick coca cola hutch is at $2,000 with a few days to go. Can anyone tell me why? | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 21, 2021)

Ridiculous. Here is an ink that sold for over $5,000.00 in perfect condition. Mine was acquired for $800.00 because of the barely visible 1 mm open bubble, otherwise perfect condition. Would not have paid a penny for a partial example. This coke is not the same as “half a glass full”.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> seen this on ebay.
> 
> Rare COCA COLA Bottling Works Tuskegee Hutch Hutchinson Alabama Bottle J.M.J. | eBay


Haha... i wonder if he charges extra for the dirt that he can't be bothered to clean out! ...what mook! 
I have plenty of bottles that I've found broken in varying degrees that I kept because of scarcity or design or color. But I take the time to clean them appropriately and of course carefully. I have two Blob tops that are essentially the base and the sweet plate embossing and thats about it. I cleaned them after taking sand paper and emory boards to the sharp edges. They actually DO display well because they are clean and safe.
I agree with the sentiment that it's worth getting a scarce or rare partial for the history point and spot holder in a collection, but that is a super crazy bit of money for this piece of beat up filthy cullet. just my 20 percent of a dollar. Thanks Leon for posting the chuckle stimulator!
~Fred


----------



## Dino (Jul 21, 2021)

Dogo said:


> I guess the seller  thinks Barnum was right when he said "There's a sucker born every minute"


----------



## Palani (Jul 21, 2021)

I pick up a nice early Dr. Townsend Sarsaparilla that had a 1/2 inch crack on the shoulder for $50.  I wanted it next to the amber Dr. Townsend Hollands Tonic.  Now I have added 3 more Dr. Townsend to the collection you guys know how that happens!


----------



## relic rescuer (Jul 21, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> seen this on ebay.
> 
> Rare COCA COLA Bottling Works Tuskegee Hutch Hutchinson Alabama Bottle J.M.J. | eBay


And $25 to ship? I think some sellers on Junkbay are living in an alternative Universe... I emailed one once, telling them that their used price was higher than new, and their reply was more or less "oh well..." They didn't actually come out and say it but that was their thinking, that there is a sucker born every day. They are right, in a way, like the sucker that thinks you are going to drop your price in half? Arrogance is such a wonderful thing, isn't it?


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> How the hell does that display well? The seller seems to sell a number of Heartbreakers. I saw the bottom of a Centralia coke just the base for $100. I couldn't understand this one either. I can ignore some damage on a super rare bottle but not half missing. Just my opinion.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Your have cracked to buy that bottle


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 21, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> And $25 to ship? I think some sellers on Junkbay are living in an alternative Universe... I emailed one once, telling them that their used price was higher than new, and their reply was more or less "oh well..." They didn't actually come out and say it but that was their thinking, that there is a sucker born every day. They are right, in a way, like the sucker that thinks you are going to drop your price in half? Arrogance is such a wonderful thing, isn't it?


Well bI hate to tell you this but $50 for a cracked bottle? you got taken sorry!   K6TIM


----------



## K6TIM (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry,but you got taken to the cleaners for a cracked bottle to start with!Worse dr townsend isn't work much to begin with!!-K6TIM


----------



## Millertyme (Jul 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> seen this on ebay.
> 
> Rare COCA COLA Bottling Works Tuskegee Hutch Hutchinson Alabama Bottle J.M.J. | eBay


I doubt if it was sold. Just says no longer available. I find half bottles all the time. If they are still around when I am gone, my kids will know they should have gotten me help!


----------



## Gleamer (Jul 23, 2021)

Personally, i think the price for these old bottles should be much higher, i have never sold or bought a bottle, i only find them ...
No offense to those who do, but it bugs me when I find a 120 year old whiskey bottle in perfect shape that somehow survived...
It excites me to no end, to pick up up a bottle that was dropped by men long dead... I look back through their eyes.... the thoughts, the feelings. The romance has no dollar value to me.... if it did it would be mucher higher than what they often go for...
some as low as $20
that actually hurts my heart...

But if you can make a buck?

I dont think any pre pro whiskey should ever sell for less than a hundred or two...
Better yet they should be given...
window sills all around my area show my bottles in the sun where they can be seen, and a heart may be stirred.... my legacy....


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 24, 2021)

Gleamer said:


> Personally, i think the price for these old bottles should be much higher, i have never sold or bought a bottle, i only find them ...
> No offense to those who do, but it bugs me when I find a 120 year old whiskey bottle in perfect shape that somehow survived...
> It excites me to no end, to pick up up a bottle that was dropped by men long dead... I look back through their eyes.... the thoughts, the feelings. The romance has no dollar value to me.... if it did it would be mucher higher than what they often go for...
> some as low as $20
> ...


I think raising prices like that would only hurt our hobby. Eventually out pricing ourselves. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

